# Welke windowmanager/desktop environment?

## kaiweb

ik heb hier een poll bijgestoken om te weten welke de meest populaire windowmanager is... juist nieuwsgierig... ikzelf heb nu fluxbox en alleen fluxbox... (je kan eventueel nog wat commentaar schrijven   :Wink:  )

----------

## kamikaz3

KDE 3.2 meer bepaald   :Cool: 

----------

## frenkel

XFCE4! Ik heb altijd gebruik gemaakt van Fluxbox, maar XFCE4 is net iets uitgebreider. XFCE4 is een soort kruising tussen KDE/GNOME, maar met de snelheid van *box.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Red Nalie

KDE-CVS (3.2) all the way

----------

## rods

flux gaat zo snel en is zo handig te configureren. Enkel zou ik nog een manier moeten vinden om het bureaublad te vergrendelen zoals dat mogelijk is in gnome en kde.

----------

## _hesoez_

 *rods wrote:*   

> 
> 
> flux gaat zo snel en is zo handig te configureren. Enkel zou ik nog een manier moeten vinden om het bureaublad te vergrendelen zoals dat mogelijk is in gnome en kde.
> 
> 

 

installeer xscreensaver en vergrendel het scherm met

```

xscreensaver-command -lock

```

xscreensaver moet wel gestart zijn natuurlijk   :Wink: 

grtz

----------

## theBlackDragon

Je bent een gouwe ouwe vergeten... Ik gebruik fvwm...

En voor zij die denken dat fvwm lelijk is: screenshot

----------

## garo

Ik heb fvwm erbij geplaatst, maar wat ik me afvraag:

Hoe lang kan je met zo'n achtergrond werken voor je hoofdpijn krijgt ?

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *garo wrote:*   

> Ik heb fvwm erbij geplaatst, maar wat ik me afvraag:
> 
> Hoe lang kan je met zo'n achtergrond werken voor je hoofdpijn krijgt ?

 

Een goeie 14uur... eerlijkgezegd vindt ik die achtergrond niet echt druk, misschien dat dat aan m'n kleurenblindheid ligt ofzo, verder kijk ik er ook nogal weinig rechtstreeks op, meestal door getinte terminals ed. (Hoeveel mensen kijken de hele dag op hun achtergrond anyway?)

----------

## neenee

 *theBlackDragon wrote:*   

> Je bent een gouwe ouwe vergeten... Ik gebruik fvwm...
> 
> En voor zij die denken dat fvwm lelijk is: screenshot

 

misschien zou je iets moeten doen aan je window-title fonts.

----------

## Red Nalie

 *theBlackDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En voor zij die denken dat fvwm lelijk is: screenshot

 

Heb je net bevestiging gegeven dat het idd lelijk is  :Wink: 

----------

## dabooty

 *Red Nalie wrote:*   

>  *theBlackDragon wrote:*   
> 
> En voor zij die denken dat fvwm lelijk is: screenshot 
> 
> Heb je net bevestiging gegeven dat het idd lelijk is 

 

lol, idd, ik kan er ook niet lang op kijken.

btw: de poll vraagt wat de window manager is dus ik veronderstel dat mijn wm metacity is want ik gebruik gnome als DE

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *neenee wrote:*   

>  *theBlackDragon wrote:*   Je bent een gouwe ouwe vergeten... Ik gebruik fvwm...
> 
> En voor zij die denken dat fvwm lelijk is: screenshot 
> 
> misschien zou je iets moeten doen aan je window-title fonts.

 

Was me nog niet opgevallen... Heb net m'n systeem geherinstalleerd en m'n fonts nog niet teruggezet blijkbaar... Heb onderwijl ook die mottige balken vervangen door transparante tegenhangers, tegen dat de gimp gemerged is ga ik ook eens naar die achtergrond kijken en dan eens een nieuwe screenshot maken, hopelijk met wat meer stijl, af en toe zou je toch wensen dat je wat beter kleuren zag, maja...

----------

## neenee

mijn favoriet pekwm (cvs versie) staat ook niet in het lijstje.

click me to see a shot

----------

## kaiweb

amai, de kde steekt er nogal duidelijk bovenuit?... hoe komt dat, alleeja, waarom is de kde zo superbekend en het meest gebruikt? weet iemand daar op te antwoorden?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Ik vind het gebruik van KDE eigenlijk nogal tegenvallen. Tja, waarom zou je naar en andere windowmanager kijken als KDE eenmaal lekker werkt??? En als je het te langzaam vind werken, dan maak je het gewoon simpel sneller.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## garo

 *dabooty wrote:*   

> de poll vraagt wat de window manager is dus ik veronderstel dat mijn wm metacity is want ik gebruik gnome als DE

 

Ik heb de vraag aangepast, ga dus maar voor gnome.

 *neenee wrote:*   

> Mijn favoriet pekwm (cvs versie) staat ook niet in het lijstje. 

 

Ik kan deze er spijtig genoeg niet bijzetten, meer opties in een poll worden niet ondersteund door de forums.

----------

## neenee

geen probleem; pekwm wordt er niet beter

of slechter van als het wel of niet in een poll

staat  :Wink: 

----------

## rods

 *_hesoez_ wrote:*   

>  *rods wrote:*   
> 
> flux gaat zo snel en is zo handig te configureren. Enkel zou ik nog een manier moeten vinden om het bureaublad te vergrendelen zoals dat mogelijk is in gnome en kde.
> 
>  
> ...

 

reeds geprobeerd maar als dan iemand gezellig ctrl alt backspace indrukt dan ben ik er aan voor de moeite. Ik dacht dat ik in gnome geen last had van dat probleem. Ik wil de combinatie ctrl alt backspace niet uitscakelen bij gewoon gebruik enkel als het scherm gelockt is.

----------

## Braempje

 *rods wrote:*   

> reeds geprobeerd maar als dan iemand gezellig ctrl alt backspace indrukt dan ben ik er aan voor de moeite. Ik dacht dat ik in gnome geen last had van dat probleem. Ik wil de combinatie ctrl alt backspace niet uitscakelen bij gewoon gebruik enkel als het scherm gelockt is.

 

Als je een gelockte kde ziet is control-alt-f1 (of f2-f6) genoeg om het ding te unlocken. Ja je moet control-c doen op de lopende X, maar fysieke veiligheid is echt een vereiste hoor...

----------

## Konare

Voorlopig gebruik ik Fluxbox op een machine die primair gebruikt wordt voor Vmware, mijn webserver heeft logisch genoeg geen X nodig. Voor mijn laptop en werkstation ben ik er nog niet helemaal uit, deze draaien nog geen Linux.

----------

## Cel

XFCE4 !

Echt wel  :Smile:   lang met KDE gewerkt, erna met fluxbox..  maar nu met xfce.. en niet van plan te veranderen!   :Smile: 

----------

## khelb

Vroeger gebruikte ik altijd wmaker maar sinds ik XFCE4 ken, blijf ik er bij. Alleen spijtig dat je geen roottail kan doen enzo...

C+++

----------

## Frogman

XFCE4 is mijn grote favoriet. Snelheid, Makkelijk aan te passen naar alles wat je nodig hebt, maar ik installeer een groot deel van de KDE packages toch ook omdat deze soms zo intens handig zijn en geregeld worden gebruikt door veel goede programma's (k3b,quanta,...)

----------

## mkamonster

Ik gebruik met veel plezier Gnome, beetje aangepast naar de Ximian-look.

Verder heb ik mijn systeem aangepast met een splashscreen. Het ziet er allemaal netjes uit vind ik, en het werkt fijn. Geen problemen so far.

----------

## Rip7

Onder RH 7 gebruikte ik KDE

Maar nu onder gentoo gebruikte ik altijd al gnome, behalve op mijn 2 de (test) pc draai ik fluxbox.

Greetings Rip7

----------

## velox

Ik gebruik nu sinds kort XFCE4. Bevalt goed maar mis alleen een goede filemanager.

----------

## khelb

Ik heb hetzelfde probleem wat betreft die filemanager.

Iemand suggesties?

C+++

----------

## dabooty

ik gebruik met veel plezier gnome met het gorilla theme, maar ik ben verrast over het aantal XFCE aanhangers.

Ik heb het ooit eens geprobeerd, maar leek het niet naar mijn goesting te kunnen plooien.

----------

## The_Loserkid

KDE omda'k nog ne noob ben op de moment  :Smile: 

----------

## zwik

WindowMaker omdat ik dat wel gewend ben na 5 jaar en omdat m'n bak nou niet bepaald de snelste is (te zwaar voor KDE zowieso).

----------

## Azaghal

fluxbox, maar XFCE ziet er interresant uit...

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *khelb wrote:*   

> Ik heb hetzelfde probleem wat betreft die filemanager.
> 
> Iemand suggesties?
> 
> C+++

 

Rox lijkt vrij populair te zijn, zelf gebruik ik ook vaak nautilus met de --nodesktop optie, de beste van al vindt ik momenteel Velocity, dewelke alleen op www.breakmygentoo.net gevonden kan worden afaik, maar meestal gebruik ik gewoon bash  :Smile: 

----------

## rockfly

ik gebruik op me hoofd pc kde, en me 2de pc xfce4. xfce4 is wel aardig rap voor een langzaam systeem. ik snap eigenlijk niet wat er speciaal is aan kde. misschien zit er meer onboard, maar ik gebruik voornamelijk mozillla-firebird en thunderbird, en niet de standaard bijgeleverde s.. van kde

----------

## Stuartje

 *dabooty wrote:*   

> ik gebruik met veel plezier gnome met het gorilla theme, maar ik ben verrast over het aantal XFCE aanhangers.
> 
> Ik heb het ooit eens geprobeerd, maar leek het niet naar mijn goesting te kunnen plooien.

 

Hoe heb je dat theme geinstalleerd?

----------

## mkamonster

Je kunt de gtk-enigine altijd handmatig compileren, al is dat niet zo fijn als de emerge variant.

Ik ben blij dat de volledige ximian set gewoon beschikbaar is. Die vind ik tenslotte ook het mooist van allen.

----------

## chup

fluxbox, ik vind t geweldig  :Very Happy: 

snelheid, makkelijk te configureren, en t ziet er goed out  :Smile: 

btw gelukkig nieuwjaar iedereen  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NME

kahakai is de koning  :Smile: 

----------

## dabooty

 *Stuartje wrote:*   

>  *dabooty wrote:*   ik gebruik met veel plezier gnome met het gorilla theme, maar ik ben verrast over het aantal XFCE aanhangers.
> 
> Ik heb het ooit eens geprobeerd, maar leek het niet naar mijn goesting te kunnen plooien. 
> 
> Hoe heb je dat theme geinstalleerd?

 

zit geloof ik bij gnome-themes-extra's of zelfs de standaard gnome themes

't zit alleszinds bij nagenoeg elke gnome distributie (debian, redhat, gentoo, ...) en ik heb er nooit iets speciaals voor gedaan

----------

## Agilo

Woah-woah-woah, gebruikt/kent er niemand dan Enlightenment?

Of ben ik gewoon de eenigste die het gebruikt?

Ik heb zo wat alle Window Managers bekeken, en Enlightenment vind ik het beste om mee te werken (met als no.2; WindowMaker).

Dat is, ALS ik in GUI zit (Ligt er maar net aan of ik Mozilla nodig hebt).

Voor File-Manager; Niks komt zo dicht bij Total-Commander (beste file-manager ooit, IMO -- Alleen voor Windows - Wine niet meegeteld.  :Razz: ) in de buurt

als Tux Commander (Niet in portage -- hopelijk komt het er wel als het af/stabiel is. :')).

(Check voor meer info http://tuxcmd.sourceforge.net/)

----------

## duibhcek

ik blijf zweren bij windowmaker...  Al staat er hier ook een kde geinstalleerd voor de andere gebruikers   :Shocked: 

als filemanager: XFE (vergeet de ACCEPT_KEYWORDS niet   :Wink:   )

----------

## Manco

Ik gebruik kde met plastik en binnenkort kde3.2  :Very Happy: 

----------

## coolvibe

 *Braempje wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Als je een gelockte kde ziet is control-alt-f1 (of f2-f6) genoeg om het ding te unlocken. Ja je moet control-c doen op de lopende X, maar fysieke veiligheid is echt een vereiste hoor...

 

Een echte X11-er start z'n X vanaf een displaymanager zoals bijv. kdm of gdm. Als je startx gebruikt om X te gebruiken ben je stom bezig. Genoeg display managers out there, en via rc-update kun je er voor zorgen dat zo'n DM bij 't booten gestart word. Als je dan Ctrl-Alt-Fx doet, zie je een login prompt op de console.

Je kan dat Ctrl-Alt-Fx ook nog eens uitzetten in X. Zie de XF86Config manpage.

(Oh, en ik gebruik dus KDE en kdm (cvs versie, yay))

----------

## kaiweb

amai, veel reactie!...   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

euh, en wat denken de mensen van enlightenment? hoe is dat vergeleken met fluxbox?

omdat ik precies meer features zag...

----------

## SeJo

enlightenment

love it  :Very Happy: 

screenshot: http://linux.be/gfx.use/linux.screenshot.457.1.png

http://linux.be/gfx.use/linux.screenshot.456.1.png

http://linux.be/gfx.use/linux.screenshot.455.1.png

----------

## Rosjahh

Momenteel geinstalleerd:

gnome 2.4

kde

enlightenment

fluxbox

xfce4

fvwm

kahakai

openbox

Ik hou er dus van veel te proberen, maar ik denk dat openbox, kahakai en misschien kde of gnome er maar eens aan moeten geloven. M'n /usr partitie vind het niet zo leuk meer   :Laughing: .

Fvwm is voor mij nieuw en vind ik wel interessant. Enlightenment blijft echter mijn topper. Ik hoop ook dat ze e17 in de komende drie jaar nog eens af gaan maken......

 :Confused: 

----------

## rockfly

ik gebruik nu voornamelijk xfce4 maar ik mis icoontjes op de desktop plaatsen. voor de rest vraag ik me af wat er nou allemaal in kde zit wat ik echt nodig heb om te draaien, gebruik die meegeleverde spul niet eens

----------

## wHAcKer

fluxbox

fluxkeys is te gemakkelijk  :Smile: 

----------

## frocksii

tot nu toe gnome, maar ik zal die xfce4 eens bekijken in de komende dagen

frocksii

----------

## infirit

 *coolvibe wrote:*   

>  *Braempje wrote:*   
> 
> Als je een gelockte kde ziet is control-alt-f1 (of f2-f6) genoeg om het ding te unlocken. Ja je moet control-c doen op de lopende X, maar fysieke veiligheid is echt een vereiste hoor... 
> 
> Een echte X11-er start z'n X vanaf een displaymanager zoals bijv. kdm of gdm. Als je startx gebruikt om X te gebruiken ben je stom bezig. Genoeg display managers out there, en via rc-update kun je er voor zorgen dat zo'n DM bij 't booten gestart word. Als je dan Ctrl-Alt-Fx doet, zie je een login prompt op de console.
> ...

 

De enige manier om dit echt goed te doen is met vlock. emerge vlock, alt ctrl f1, log in als root en dan vlock -a.

----------

## DiLupo

Ben van Gnome overgestapt naar Fluxbox... Fluxbox is veel lichter, sneller en flexibeler. ./fluxbox/menu en .fluxbox/init rulez!

----------

## yootje

Wat wel altijd irritant (zeker als een gebruiker die zich nog zit te orienteren, zoals ik) is dat die screenshots er altijd erg onoverzichtelijk uit zien.

Maar ik denk dat het xfce of fluxbox wordt, ziet er allebei erg mooi uit.

----------

## gava77

Sinds mei 2003 gebruik ik linux en alleen linux op mijn pc, daarvoor nog een half jaar als hoofd systeem win98se gebruikt met daarnaast linux. Omdat ik helemaal nieuw was destijds ben ik begonnen met RedHat 7.2 waarbij ik Gnome installeerde.  (vooral omdat het standaard was). Kde ook nog wel eens geprobeerd met Knoppix van CD, maar Gnome voldeed beter. Echter mijn systeem is vrij oud (PII Celeron 333;198Mb ram en slecht 3,2Gb HD) daarom werkte alles zeer traag. Vandaar dat ik over ben gestapt op Gentoo, met daarbij een 'lichte' windowmanager: XFCE4. Ik gebruik het nu een maand en het bevalt erg goed! Open Office loopt prima en Firebird en Sylpheed-claws doen hun werk. Verder heb ik niet veel geinstalleerd onder X. File managing doe ik onder bash, dat werkt toch het makkelijkste na de benodigde leercurve.

Jammer alleen van XFCE4 en andere lichte WM is dat als je programma's als Quanta installeerd er meteen grote KDE libs of bij andere progs Gnome-libs moeten worden geinstalleerd die veel HD ruimte innemen.

Voor mij dus XFCE4!

----------

## XiuX

KDE & blackbox

----------

## mkamonster

XFCE ziet er goed uit moet ik zeggen.

Op dit moment ben ik eigenlijk wel een tevreden Gnome gebruiker maar ik wil XFCE best een kans geven. Alleen vind ik het belangrijk dat het naadloos mijn Gnome vervangt. Ik gebruik op dit moment GDM voor het inloggen, kan dat ook in combinatie met XFCE, of is er dan een beter/ander alternatief?

Verder ben ik benieuwd welke filemanager het beste gebruikt kan worden in XFCE, ik vind de filemanager van Gnome wel prettig werken.

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *mkamonster wrote:*   

> XFCE ziet er goed uit moet ik zeggen.
> 
> Op dit moment ben ik eigenlijk wel een tevreden Gnome gebruiker maar ik wil XFCE best een kans geven. Alleen vind ik het belangrijk dat het naadloos mijn Gnome vervangt. Ik gebruik op dit moment GDM voor het inloggen, kan dat ook in combinatie met XFCE, of is er dan een beter/ander alternatief?
> 
> 

 

Er is geen enkele reden waarom je gdm niet zou kunnen gebruiken met een andere wm/de, het enige dat gdm met gnome verbindt zijn een aantal bibliotheken, hetzelfde geldt voor kdm (KDE) en entrance (E17).

 *mkamonster wrote:*   

> Verder ben ik benieuwd welke filemanager het beste gebruikt kan worden in XFCE, ik vind de filemanager van Gnome wel prettig werken.

 

Je kan eveneens gewoon nautilus blijven gebruiken, als je nautilus standaard start brengt hij echter het hele bureaublad mee: 

```

nautilus --no-desktop

```

voorkomt dit.

----------

## DiLupo

 *yootje wrote:*   

> Wat wel altijd irritant (zeker als een gebruiker die zich nog zit te orienteren, zoals ik) is dat die screenshots er altijd erg onoverzichtelijk uit zien.
> 
> Maar ik denk dat het xfce of fluxbox wordt, ziet er allebei erg mooi uit.

 

Een screenshot is zo mooi als de wallpaper en de grafische applicaties die draaien op het systeem...

Ik vind een screenshot niet echt bepalend bij welke desktop ik moet gaan gebruiken, mogelijkheden van de desktop des te meer...

----------

## Traffixxx

voor mij vind ik fluxbox wel het beste wat er is

ik heb ook xfce,gnome en kde gebruikt

enkele screens dus http://users.pandora.be/traffixxx/mohaa.png

ik heb zelfs blackbox op mijn hoofdpc gezet die eigelijk win2003 en xp draaien omwille van school en andere mensen die willen internetten op de pc

http://users.pandora.be/traffixxx/mijn.JPG

ik vind een desktop waar geen iconen staan echt wel de max lijkt een beetje orderlijker 

greeetz

----------

## Parasietje

Ik gebruik een exotisch gevalltje: kahakai

Een fork van waimea (die weer een fork is van blackbox).

Even configureerbaar als waimea, maar gebugfixed en met de manuals een beetje beter uitgelegd.

Kort gezegd: een prachtige productivity window manager voor mensen die elke inch van hun scherm willen vullen met _nuttige_ dingen en niet met window decorations of balkjes die weinig gebruikt worden.

----------

## Frogman

Ik zou nog eens moeten voten, want ik ben net overgeschakeld, an 8 maand xfce4, naar gnome 2.6. XFCE4 is snel, maar schiet soms nog tekort voor een volledige desktop te zijn.

Nu draai ik gnome 2.6, in combinatie met gdesklets (Hottie is zoiets fijn  :Razz: )

----------

## seppe

Ik gebruikte tot voor kort Gnome 2.6, maar ik ben sinds enkele weken overgeschakeld naar XFCE4. Gnome ruled, maar is spijtig genoeg iets te traag op mijn 800Mhz systeempje .. XFCE4 daarentegen vliegt! Alleen vind ik de menu's van XFCE4 een beetje onhandig, maar de volgende versie kan het Gnome menu integreren!  :Very Happy: 

Ik heb ook al verschillende keren *box geprobeert, maar ik vind dat rechtermuisklikken voor het menu te krijgen net iets te onhandig (vooral als je al je progs altijd maximaliseert) en eigelijk ronduit lelijk (GTK is zo mooi ...).

----------

## toMeloos

Werk met Gnome. Heb ook met Xfce gewerkt. lag me wat minder en mijn systeem is sterk genoeg voor gnome.

Toch lijkt mij GTK hier enigszinds bovenaan als ik gnome en xfce even optel.... (niet om enige flamewar te beginnen. slechts een constatering.)

----------

## eikketk

Enig idee of XFCE4 te draaien valt op een P2 350/128Mb? Ik ben op zoek naar een GTK2 WM (draaide Openbox en Waimea (CVS) vroeger, maar wil iets 'meer')...

----------

## toMeloos

volgens mij gaat xfce daar zonder problemen en met ruim voldoende snelheid op draaien.

----------

## eikketk

Super. Ben aant emergen...

----------

## FlipperDolfijn

XFCE draait daar vast wel op. Het draaide ook op een p166 met 32mb intern. Alhoewel dat erg aan de krappe kant is.

Zelf werk ik nu in gnome en daar ben ik zeer tevreden over!

----------

## eikketk

Gnome op een P166?

Heb het geemerged. Loop supervlot (love-sources, ~x86, gcc3.4), vlotter dan openbox op m'n 166. En looks nice  :Wink: 

----------

## snakeeye

Gnome 2.6

----------

## E.T.

KDE 3.2.3.

Ik ben nog maar een dik jaar met linux bezig, begonnen met Mandrake 9.1 en KDE.  Altijd al KDE gebruikt, maar omdat iedereen maar bezig was dat Gnome zoveel beter was, heb ik ook een paar maanden Gnome gebruikt.  Uiteindelijk toch naar KDE teruggekeerd en 't staat nu ook zo op mijn Gentoo systeem.

Ik hoor precies wel veel XFCE4, is dat zo'n goed geval?  Wat zijn zowat de grootste voor- en nadelen tov KDE?  Misschien dat ik dat ook nog wel s uitprobeer   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shinadul

Ik doe nog altijd Fvwm. Ik gebruik daaroverheen de Gentoo File Manager, die een fork is van het Amiga-FM Directory-opus. Niet alleen leuk voor nostalgie maar ook ontzettend krachtig.

```

emerge -pv gentoo

```

----------

## Parasietje

kan iemand me btw een programma aanraden om een tray te krijgen in blackbox ea.?

Ik gebruik momenteel xfce4-panel in kahakai, maar dat ding is downward UGLY!

----------

## Bastaard

jammer dat ik niet meer mag stemmen...

wmaker all teh way  :Smile: 

----------

